# Homemade food



## Gipper's Mom (Feb 19, 2008)

My Gip is just about 3 1/2 years old, 14 pounds and is a very picky eater (when it comes to commercial dog food). He will never eat his food unless we add chopped meat to it. He also is a big paw licker/chewer. He definitely has allergies, but we don't what to. We've decided to try and make his food, but I'm concerned about making sure he has the proper balance of nutrients. Any easy recipes out there?


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I think there was a post about this recently. If you do a search you should be able to find something.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> I think there was a post about this recently. If you do a search you should be able to find something.[/B]


I make Dixie's food. It's really not a problem. Vet is happy so long as you give a good multi vitamin to balance diet. There are lots of threads here on this with great ideas. My advice? Watch the fat so you dont upset the tummy. Introduce new diet slowly [same reason]. Dont forget about good quality carbs. They need them too.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I posted 3 recipes that I use for my dogs in the recipes forum, they include which supplements/vitamins to add.  

If you suspect allergies, my vet told me no wheat, no corn, no soy, and no dairy.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

You may find some recipe ideas in these books:

Pet Allergies:Remedies for an Epidemic by Alfred Plechner OR 
Pets at Risk:From Allergies to Cancer (same author). Great books for those with stubborn allergies.


----------

